# (sehr) grosse Trial-fahrer hier?



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in der letzten Zeit "Blut geleckt" was das Trial-fahren angeht und möchte mich nun gern daran versuchen.

Mein Problem:

2,03m & 105 kilo!

Gibt's denn überhaupt Material, welches für solche Fahrer ausgelegt ist?

Danke für euer feedback!

Gruss, Andi


----------



## tha_joe (11. Mai 2009)

Hi there! Klar geht das. Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg! ^^
Ich kenne jetzt zwar persönlich keinen der groß und schwer ist. Aber ich kenne persönlich jemand (mich) mit 100kg auf 1,90m, und ich kenn einen der saugroß ist, aber halt ned so schwer. Es gibt aber auf alle Fälle Leute mit beidem, die auch fahren, einer aus England ist bekannt, der fährt für Rockman, ist auch so ein Hühne, mit glaub ich 120kg oder so, und einen so einen Polen gibts auch noch (Pisanka??), der ist riesig, da sieht das Bike aus wie ein Spielzeug, aber er hats übel raus.
Also, summa summarum, es geht schon. Sicherlich hast du mit diesen Körpermaßen nicht die optimale Ausgangslage. Alles was du machst, ist härter für Mensch und Material (Gelenke an dir, Sehnen, und am Bike die Kurbeln, Lager, Rahmen, eigentlich alles).
Du hast aber auch in manchen Bereichen Vorteile gegenüber leichteren Fahrern, wobei diese gering sind. Also ich sag mal so, Weltspitze wird man so nicht, aber es geht ne Menge, wenn du vernünftig trainierst und Talent hast.

Achte bei dir auf:
- Aufwärmen, dehnen
- Bänder, Sehnen und Gelenke langsam an die harte und neue Belastung gewöhnen
- wenn du eine Überlastung merkst, sofort ne Woche Pause, danach evtl. 2-3 Sessions tapen

Achte beim Bike auf:
- kein Leichtbau (Koxx z.B. geht gar nicht) solange deine Technik nicht voll ausgereift ist
- der Rahmen sollte zu beginn über 2kg haben (Adamant, GU, Czar, Echo, Zoo!)
- stabiles hinteres Laufrad (Echo Urban z.b.)
- gute Bremsen, also HS33 hinten und Hope mit ner großen Scheibe vorne
- Gabel mit Stahlschaft (z.B. ne Koxx Forxx)
- Gute Kurbeln
- Hinten nen Maxxis 2.5er drauf für den Anfang
- ach so, noch was, auf alle Fälle ein 26" Bike fahren  

Greetz Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2009)

dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...


----------



## cmd (11. Mai 2009)

langer rahmen sollte pflicht sein, denke ma ni weniger als 1100'er radstand
und mit sicherheit ein langer, steiler vorbau. vielleicht 125mm 25° oder gar 35°


----------



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

ACHTUNG, ANFAENGERFRAGE:

Warum 26"?

Danke schonmal für die Infos / Tipps.

Gruss, Andi


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Mai 2009)

obwohl er hs33 empfiehlt?, eisbein?

der andi kommt aus dem liteville lager. was für eine art von trial willst du fahren?
vielleicht wär ein kleines 101 4X mit langem steilem VRO das richtige wenn du nicht rein statisch fahren willst und der unterschied zu deinem 301 nicht zu gross sein soll.
was für techniken willst du lernen? wenn du bunnyhoppen und balancesachen und ein bisschen trixen willst wär ein 1100mm rahmen nicht das ideale. wenn du die ganzen tret, tip und gaptechniken lernen willst dann wär er von vorteil.


----------



## cmd (11. Mai 2009)

weil 20" und 24" zu klein für dich sind.


----------



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem 101 kam mir auch schon in den Sinn aber für ein Spielzeug (von dem ich nicht weiss, ob's das ist, was ich mir vorstelle) komme ich dann schon bei einem recht heftigen Preis raus.
Im Prinzip sollen es Hauptsächlich ein wenig getrixe, gehopse und balance-Sachen werden.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Mai 2009)

wenn ich du wär, würd ich das 301 nehmen. dämpfer und gabeldruck erhöhen, sattel ganz versenken, kurzen VRO und eine chris king am heck. wenn du dirs leisten kannst vorne ne hammerschmitt, dann hast die gleiche bodenfreiheit wie trialbike.

ich leih grad einem freund mein altes Echo pure. das ist das ideale rad zum anfangen. er fährt schon ganz gut mtb, kann parkbank rauf runter usw aber er ist jetzt an der grenze wo ich gesagt habe, er kommt nur noch weiter wenn er auf dem trialbike weitertrainiert. 
für ihn wär so eine moderne trialmaschine nix. mit 2m stehst du auch relativ bucklig auf so einem langen rahmen mit tiefer front und +5 tretlager. ich komm damit gar nicht zurecht. ich hab die front gerne hoch weil ich urlange beine habe. wenn du noch besser beschreibst was du lernen möchtest, kann man präziser sagen welcher rahmen dich am schnellsten ans ziel bringt.


----------



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn ich du wär, würd ich das 301 nehmen. dämpfer und gabeldruck erhöhen, sattel ganz versenken, kurzen VRO und eine chris king am heck. wenn du dirs leisten kannst vorne ne hammerschmitt, dann hast die gleiche bodenfreiheit wie trialbike.
> 
> ich leih grad einem freund mein altes Echo pure. das ist das ideale rad zum anfangen. er fährt schon ganz gut mtb, kann parkbank rauf runter usw aber er ist jetzt an der grenze wo ich gesagt habe, er kommt nur noch weiter wenn er auf dem trialbike weitertrainiert.
> für ihn wär so eine moderne trialmaschine nix. mit 2m stehst du auch relativ bucklig auf so einem langen rahmen mit tiefer front und +5 tretlager. ich komm damit gar nicht zurecht. ich hab die front gerne hoch weil ich urlange beine habe. wenn du noch besser beschreibst was du lernen möchtest, kann man präziser sagen welcher rahmen dich am schnellsten ans ziel bringt.



Mit (m)einem 301 habe ich auch schon ein wenig probiert.
Durch die Grösse (XL) ist das Teil aber so wenig wendig das ich letztendlich auf die Idee mit einem Trail-bike kam.
Abgesehen davon, ist mein 301 mit knapp über 14 kilo zwar echt leicht für eine trail-Rakete aber eben recht schwer für ein trial-Bike.

Lernen möchte ich in erster Linie eben ein wenig trixerei und springerei. Finde es noch recht schwer mich da festzulegen da ich eben völliger Neueinsteiger bin.


----------



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

@Rainer:

Wieso eigentlich kurzer VRO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. Mai 2009)

kurzer VRO weil du ein XL 301 hast. an einem kleinen rahmen brauchst du einen langen vorbau. aber er sollte auch hoch sein.

was verstehst du unter trixerei und springerei? springen kann man über sprungschanzen, über baumstämme, auf europaletten und andere kanten, zwischen geländern, über geländer. und trixen kann man auch so unendlich viel. wenn du sagst du möchtest einen manual über eine parkbank lernen würd ich dir keine HS33 mit angeflexter felge und einen 1100 rahmen empfehlen. wenn du sagst du willst auf 7 europaletten mit einer kurbelumdrehung maximal dann würd ich dir kein 101 empfehlen.


----------



## tha_joe (11. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3546163"]Adam Phillips[/ame] Hier ist der große Engländer, heißt Adam Phillips....


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2009)

rainer du wirst lachen. Hab grade das rad vom kumpel hier, ein 04er echo pure. Da pack ich mir mein hinterrad drauf und dann fahr ich das mit magura...

Magura ist nicht schlecht. Ich finde nur das V-brake besser ist. Bin's früher ja auch mal gefahren, so hydro zeugs.


----------



## langer.andi (11. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> kurzer VRO weil du ein XL 301 hast. an einem kleinen rahmen brauchst du einen langen vorbau. aber er sollte auch hoch sein.
> 
> was verstehst du unter trixerei und springerei? springen kann man über sprungschanzen, über baumstämme, auf europaletten und andere kanten, zwischen geländern, über geländer. und trixen kann man auch so unendlich viel. wenn du sagst du möchtest einen manual über eine parkbank lernen würd ich dir keine HS33 mit angeflexter felge und einen 1100 rahmen empfehlen. wenn du sagst du willst auf 7 europaletten mit einer kurbelumdrehung maximal dann würd ich dir kein 101 empfehlen.



Jetzt hab ich's geschnallt, danke.
Ich vermute es wird erstmal auf einen 26" Rahmen hinauslaufen. Teile habe ich noch einige im Keller und so könnte ich mir mal ne Basis zusammenbauen.

Einsatz wird dann am ehesten richtung Parkbank, kleinere Mauern, Kästen etc. gehen.
Die"grossen Dinger" überlasse ich den Könnern! 

Danke erstmal für die Tipps!


----------



## duro e (11. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3504918"]http://vimeo.com/3504918[/ame]
und das ist der lange pisarsky


----------



## ecols (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn du noch einen Vinco bekommst wäre das auch ein Bike (ja ein Koxx) dass du ohne dir Gedanken machen zu müssen fahren könntest.

Die Größe hat auch eklatante Vorteile.. Um wirklich hohe Hindernisse hochzukommen musst du nur "aufstehen" (vgl. Rainers Hochfahrtechnik) während ich mit 1,74 da schon 30cm springen muss.. 105 ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer bei deiner Größe. Das geht klar.. und das Material hält eh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (11. Mai 2009)

so ein Dani Comas ist ja auch nicht so ganz klein... und so richtig schlecht ist er irgendwie auch nicht... also auch grosse menschen können trialfahren


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Die Größe hat auch eklatante Vorteile.. Um wirklich hohe Hindernisse hochzukommen musst du nur "aufstehen" (vgl. Rainers Hochfahrtechnik) während ich mit 1,74 da schon 30cm springen muss.. 105 ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer bei deiner Größe. Das geht klar.. und das Material hält eh!



so einfach wenns wär. das würd ja heissen das ich grundsätzlich immer 30 cm höher komm. aber meine füsse stehen auf derselben pedalhöhe wie deine, meine hände auf der gleichen lenkerhöhe und irgendwie kann ich mich auch nicht mehr zusammenklappen um mehr luft zu gewinnen. ich find trotzdem meine grösse von vorteil weil ein kleines 26er sich für mich wahrscheinlich anfühlt wie ein 24er für einen kleineren menschen.
grad auf diesem foto sieht man wie klein und handlich mein fullie im verhältnis zur körpergrösse wirkt.


----------



## ecols (12. Mai 2009)

deine bewegungsamplitude ist aber wesentlich größer.. von "hände und füße nach unten" bis "hände und füße nach oben gestreckt" gewinnst du nahezu lichtjahre an zusatzlänge..  zumindest im vergleich zu meinen stummeln..


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> deine bewegungsamplitude ist aber wesentlich größer.. von "hände und füße nach unten" bis "hände und füße nach oben gestreckt" gewinnst du nahezu lichtjahre an zusatzlänge..  zumindest im vergleich zu meinen stummeln..


kannst du natürlich nur bei gleicher kraft, gleicher technik,... vergleichen.

Ich würde es vll. so formulieren: Es ist nachteillig klein zu sein.


----------



## ecols (12. Mai 2009)

nicht ganz richtig.. 

es ist _beim trial_ nachteilig klein zu sein..


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig..
> 
> es ist _beim trial_ nachteilig klein zu sein..


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2009)

es hilft alles nichts wenn man hochpringen kann und das rad nicht mitkommt. 
sprich, dominik raab hat 10 euros getippt. wenn er 12cm grösser wäre würd er meiner meinung nach auch keine 11 euros schaffen nur durch seine grösse. vermut ich jetzt mal 
diese grösser kleiner vergleiche gelten einer meinung nach nur bei sachen wo die technik nicht so entscheidend ist wie beim trial. zum beispiel wo hochspringen. basketball. wogegen kleine leute bei saltos wieder vorteile haben.


----------



## linus93 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab es leider gerade erst gesehen und misch mich mal mit meine 197 ein
und ich fahre 20" aus überzeugung nen 1030mm radstand dan geht das auch als großer mensch


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Mai 2009)

@linus

du weisst halt noch was sache ist  ^^


----------



## cellgadis (14. Mai 2009)

Ich zeig euch jetzt einfach mal das perfekte Trialbike für große Menschen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/197389

Radstand 1150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (14. Mai 2009)

mit dem hohen tretlager steht man als riese total deppert drauf!


----------



## cellgadis (14. Mai 2009)

naja so deppert steh ich net drauf und ich bin au 195cm groß


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Mai 2009)

Also meiner einer mit 1,99m und um die 100kg kann dir empfehlen:

Kauf die ne Alex DX 32 und find eine Nabe, die dir gefaellt, und deren Flansche symmetrisch sind (DMR Revolver z.B.). Dadurch kannst du ein verdammt stabiles Hinterrad bauen, was nahezu unzerstoerbar ist. Ich hatte davor ne TryAll Felgen hinten und hab die nach 3 Wochen 90 Grad umgebogen.

Ansonsten fahr ich ein langes zoo! pitbull mit Echo Urban Gabel und nem 145x20Grad (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  ) Echo Vorbau.

Breiter Lenker ist eigentlich selbstredend!

Maxxis mit Dual Ply und Downhill Schlauch sind meiner Meinung nach ein Muss fuer Menschen ueber 90kg.



linus93 schrieb:


> Ich hab es leider gerade erst gesehen und misch mich mal mit meine 197 ein
> und ich fahre 20" aus überzeugung nen 1030mm radstand dan geht das auch als großer mensch



Mag sein, dass dir das gefaellt, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das alles andere als gut fuer deinen Ruecken und sieht zudem auch noch krampfig aus. Grosse Menschen gehoeren nicht auf kleine Raeder!


----------



## langer.andi (17. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipp's!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (22. Februar 2012)

ich bin 192cm, wiege 84kg und suche auch einen Trialrad auf das ich gut drauf passe.

Getestet habe ich schon ein Mist, 1085mm +45mm

da drauf mache ich einen Buckel und es passt nicht so recht. Ich finde aber auch keine wirklich längeren Rahmen. Am ehesten noch der Control von ECHO mit 1090mm +30mm.

Muss ich den Rest wirklich mit dem Vorbau anpassen oder gibt es noch längere Rahmen die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Was ich mir erhoffe:

- schnell zum fahren zu kommen (wohne in der Stadt), Steine, Mauern sogar Trialgelände sind in der Nähe
- das arme AM nicht mehr "urban" vergewaltigen zu müssen, das XC auch nicht mehr.
- meine recht gute Bikebeherrschung weiter zu verbessern
- neue Techniken lernen
- Danny style wäre auch schön aber vielleicht wird das was fürs übernächste Rad.
- Bei Touren nicht mehr absteigen müssen wenn mal ein Bäumchen quer liegt!


----------



## trialelmi (23. Februar 2012)

Oder einfach bei Lorenz Hoffmann eins auf deine Grösse anfertigen lassen. Das wäre das einfachste, denn er hat 20 Jahre Rahmenerfahrungen.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (23. Februar 2012)

Da habe ich als erstes mal ne mail hin geschickt, die antworten nicht. <-- stimmt nicht mehr, ich habe eine sehr ausführliche und nette mail bekommen. 

Problem ist nur, dass das bestimmt sehr teuer wird und ich ja noch garnicht sagen kann was für ne Geo ich will oder brauche.


----------



## trialelmi (23. Februar 2012)

Ruf ihn einfach an. Das geht einfacher. Wenn Du nicht zu weit weg wohnst, kannst Du ja nach Schatthausen fahren. Lohnt.


----------



## duro e (23. Februar 2012)

fahre mit 1,90 nen rockman aurem 4 20 zoll  , geht voll klar finde ich , keine probleme weils nen 20er ist , hat ja über 1010 radstand und ist damit recht lang für ein 20er.

beim 26er würd ich schon eher richtung 1100 radstand gehen mit  mittelhohem lager , aber gibts nicht mehr viel auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No_Skillz (29. Februar 2012)

Moin,

für mich als absoluten Rookie ist schwer zu beurteilen, ob die Teile an meinem Ozonys Skill 26" so für mich (1,94 / 100) passen. Hab' halt keinen Vergleich.

Sollte der Vorbau eher länger und flacher als Standard sein, oder welche Regel gibt es da?

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Lenkerbreite / Vorbaumass für diese Körperlänge?

 Für aufschlauende Hinweise schonmal vielen Dank!

Gruss
Johannes


----------

